
TruStory just raised $3M to identify ICO scams before they happen - rkho
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/23/trustory-a-new-startup-just-raised-3-million-to-identify-ico-scams-before-they-happen/
======
pranay01
Wondering what would be their business model like. Will they ask people to pay
money to see the ICO rating TruStory has provided or ask them to pay in
TruStory tokens?

